# 5dp5dt help



## jellybaby81 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi just wondering if anyone else has been in this situation...
I am 5dp transfer and have felt Nothing since transfer. Not one cramp, pull, tug, bloat, ache, headache... U get the drift. I am going insane its like the ivf never happened.
I cried to DH last night and discussed new plan of action with him. It would be impossible ti get a bfp with this little going on dont u think?
Any thoughts or experience please share!!
Thanks
jelly


----------



## Rosie Posie (Mar 10, 2011)

This is my fourth TWW and one thing I have learnt is that symptoms or lack of symptoms doesn't mean a thing. (not that it's stopped me from symptom watching this time)
You won't know for sure until you test so don't worry about lack of symptoms, lots of women get BFP's with no symptoms.


----------



## stevie_lloyd (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey ladies I'm 5dp5dt todayim going insane iv had headache and pain in belly by I'm not convinced that its all symptoms lol I think are heads are going to play games. 

We're did u have treatment? 
Are you dying to test x


----------



## jellybaby81 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey stevie and rosie thanks for answering!
I am having treatment in belfast. Funnily enough am not dying to test. Was thinking maybe sunday but will see. Any symptom would give me hope but i got nothin'. This ivf biz is a rough ride.
Anyone else symptomless out there? Any success stories?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi ladies, this is my 7th 2ww and I agree with the others, there really is no point in thinking about symptoms......not that it stops me googling constantly.  I have been reading back on my diary from this time last year when I was pregnant and I had no symptoms....the only one I had towards the end of the second week was heartburn, I was convinced it hadn't worked but had my bloods done and there it was our first positive (later miscarried).

I have no symptoms again to time so trying not to think too hard about it but like you jelly, I guess you can't help but think that you would feel the little ones implanting...but I didn't feel it last year either and one did xxx


----------



## jellybaby81 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi jk1 
Thanks for posting. That is some journey you have been on. I hope this works for u this time. 
currently 6dp 5dt still symptom free and strangely enough not itching to test.
Sorry to hear about your loss
Fingers crossed for us all
x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi jelly,

Thank you, it looks like you have been on quite a journey too, I think we must be 2 days apart, wish you all the luck in the world,

Jo xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Hun,I had no symptoms at all until 12 days post 2 day transfer,I felt exactly the same as I always did except for that day when I started gettin period pain,I felt same as I did every other month and was convinced it had failed,even more so when I tested and it was negative,spent that day in a state but then I tested the next nite which was 1 day before I was meant to and it my positive,my beautiful girl is now 14 months so please don't worry about symptoms or lack of them cos its completely normal,ohhh and I also had treatment in Belfast  RFC!!!good luck xx


----------

